# On the PR list



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently in Vancouver on a 1 year Work visa, working in security. 
I've got licences in crane driver back in the UK with 8 years experience. 
I've been told that crane operators are in demand in Canada. Can anyone point me in the right direction to apply for PR.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Geggs1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently in Vancouver on a 1 year Work visa, working in security.
> I've got licences in crane driver back in the UK with 8 years experience.
> ...


Application Forms and Guides

Crane operators are NOC 7371


----------



## tontizzle (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright mate,

Noticed you said on another thread your ex army. How'd this effect your IEC application? Was there any extra questions asked after?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

tontizzle said:


> Alright mate,
> 
> Noticed you said on another thread your ex army. How'd this effect your IEC application? Was there any extra questions asked after?


Hello mate, I had no extra questions and if anything I'd say it actually speeded up the process. I had a really fast turn around period. It took around 4 weeks from start to visa approved.


----------

